# Squirrel hunt meet up



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

Anybody want to meet up and do some squirrel hunting next weekend ?


----------



## TheCoyoteKid (Sep 18, 2015)

let me know what ya got going on this weekend. i went today and yesterday shockingly not a tree rat in sight. will be out there again after this work week.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

the more i shoot over here ,the more come back into my wood,


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Went the other day as well. Extremely slow to say the least.


----------

